# Took a walk around Hull Lake.....



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

and was bummed to see what I believe is the 'big' flow has been shut down. I don't know Hull super well but the flow I am referencing came in from the north end and petered out in the s.e. corner. It would always freeze up at about the 1/2 way point, was super difficult to hunt, but kept the geese closer to the fields in Penrose.
I scouted it yesterday and figured with the warm temps and the moving flow that Hull would have a lot of open resting area for the honks.
Nothing but an ice cap and no birds.
I walked from Hull south to the Fed property line and found a ton of mallards but all in the closed unit.
Anyone on here have a connection to find out if the flow will be kicked back up soon?
Thanks, Shane


----------

